# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Detrazione Imu 1° casa comproprietari

## Novello

Salve, vorrei chiarire un mio dubbio:
detrazione Imu ( 200,00) per una casa posseduta da due comproprietari per lo stesso periodo ma con percentuali di possesso diverse (es. 75% e 25%).
Come si divide: metà ciascuno a prescindere delle quote di possesso, oppure 150,00 e 50,00 ossia appunto 75% e 50%?
Grazie

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

Se è abitazione principale per entrambi i soggetti, la detrazione è di 200Euro per ogni soggetto: l'unico riproporzionamento che si fa è sul periodo di attribuzione dell'agevolazione, non sulle quote di proprietà.

----------


## Novello

> Se è abitazione principale per entrambi i soggetti, la detrazione è di 200Euro per ogni soggetto: l'unico riproporzionamento che si fa è sul periodo di attribuzione dell'agevolazione, non sulle quote di proprietà.

  Volevi dire 100 € ciascuno. Dunque la percentuale di possesso è ininfluente. 
Grazie

----------


## F&L

> Salve, vorrei chiarire un mio dubbio:
> detrazione Imu ( 200,00) per una casa posseduta da due comproprietari per lo stesso periodo ma con percentuali di possesso diverse (es. 75% e 25%).
> Come si divide: metà ciascuno a prescindere delle quote di possesso, oppure 150,00 e 50,00 ossia appunto 75% e 50%?
> Grazie

  Secondo me la detrazione deve essere ripartita in funzione delle quote di proprietà quindi 150,00 e 50,00

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Volevi dire 100  ciascuno. Dunque la percentuale di possesso è ininfluente.

  Si scusa, volevo dire 100Euro ciascuno ovviamente.
Rif: DL 201/2011 art.13 c.10
"_se l'unita' immobiliare e' adibita ad abitazione principale da piu' soggetti passivi, la detrazione spetta a ciascuno di essi proporzionalmente alla quota per la quale la destinazione medesima si verifica_."
Dunque la detrazione fissa di Euro 200 va in proporzione, non alla quota posseduta, bensì alla quota di destinazione ad abitazione principale.
In tal senso si esprime anche il Sole24Ore. 
Saluti.

----------


## Novello

> Si scusa, volevo dire 100Euro ciascuno ovviamente.
> Rif: DL 201/2011 art.13 c.10
> "_se l'unita' immobiliare e' adibita ad abitazione principale da piu' soggetti passivi, la detrazione spetta a ciascuno di essi proporzionalmente alla quota per la quale la destinazione medesima si verifica_."
> Dunque la detrazione fissa di Euro 200 va in proporzione, non alla quota posseduta, bensì alla quota di destinazione ad abitazione principale.
> In tal senso si esprime anche il Sole24Ore. 
> Saluti.

  credo che sia così anche se l'articolo come al solito è scritto con i piedi, e potrobbe far pensare come dice F&L che vada proporzionata alle quote di possesso!

----------


## Novello

> credo che sia così anche se l'articolo come al solito è scritto con i piedi, e potrobbe far pensare come dice F&L che vada proporzionata alle quote di possesso!

  hai percaso il riferimento del sole 24 ore? 
Saluti

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

E' un articolo non recentissimo del Sole.
Poi nella pausa pranzo lo cerco nella banca dati.

----------


## Novello

> hai percaso il riferimento del sole 24 ore? 
> Saluti

  Tagliamo la testa al toro... circolare esplicativa del dipartimento del finanze di oggi: 
esempio:
Se due soggetti hanno un immobile in comproprietà e uno possiede il 30% e l’altro il 70%, ed entrambi dimorano abitualmente e risiedono anagraficamente nello stesso immobile, la detrazione di € 200 spetta in parti uguali o in proporzione alle quote di possesso?
Nel caso in cui l’unità immobiliare è adibita ad abitazione principale da più soggetti passivi, la detrazione di € 200 è suddivisa fra i soggetti passivi in parti uguali, indipendentemente dalle quote di possesso e proporzionalmente al periodo per il quale la destinazione stessa si verifica.
Ciao e grazie

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

Esatto, perfetto  :Smile: 
Ciao e buona giornata.

----------


## Parker

un quesito: stesso caso sopraesposto, in + c'è un figlio (minore di 26 anni) ..... come viene divisa la somma di 50 euro (detrazione figlio)? ... a metà tra i due coniugi, anche se non hanno la stessa % di comproprietà della loro abitazione principale?

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> un quesito: stesso caso sopraesposto, in + c'è un figlio (minore di 26 anni) ..... come viene divisa la somma di 50 euro (detrazione figlio)? ... a metà tra i due coniugi, anche se non hanno la stessa % di comproprietà della loro abitazione principale?

  No, per la maggiorazione della detrazione (le 50Euro per ogni figlio convivente) la ripartizione opera in base alle quote di proprietà: quindi proprietà 80-20% le 50Euro vengono ripartite in 40 e 10 Euro rispettivamente.

----------


## Parker

sicuro? .... mi pareva di aver letto che la detrazione dei figli (50 euro) va divisa a metà tra i comproprietari, a prescindere della % di proprietà dell'abitazione principale ....

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

Si ha ragione, chiedo scusa  :Smile: 
ho la testa completamente nel pallone, sto lavorando su questi rebus da un mese  :Smile:  
Tra l'altro, essendo una maggiorazione della detrazione, segue le stesse regole di calcolo della detrazione principale delle 200Euro.

----------


## LucZan

Ho bisogno di una conferma. 
Nel caso di immobile in comproprietà fra un soggetto A che lo abita come residenza principale ed un altro soggetto B che abita e risiede altrove, il soggetto A beneficia della detrazione principale di 200 euro sulla propria quota di immobile ? 
Cioè la detrazione principale di 200 euro ha natura personale e soggettiva ed è quindi indipendente dalla proprietà integrale al 100 % o pro quota dell'abitazione principale stessa ?

----------


## Mork43

> Tagliamo la testa al toro... circolare esplicativa del dipartimento del finanze di oggi: 
> esempio:
> Se due soggetti hanno un immobile in comproprietà e uno possiede il 30% e laltro il 70%, ed entrambi dimorano abitualmente e risiedono anagraficamente nello stesso immobile, la detrazione di  200 spetta in parti uguali o in proporzione alle quote di possesso?
> Nel caso in cui lunità immobiliare è adibita ad abitazione principale da più soggetti passivi, la detrazione di  200 è suddivisa fra i soggetti passivi in parti uguali, indipendentemente dalle quote di possesso e proporzionalmente al periodo per il quale la destinazione stessa si verifica.
> Ciao e grazie

  Purtroppo ritengo vi sia un po' di confusione.  La circolare n. 3/DF del dipartimento delle Finanze del ministero dell'Economia sull'«Imposta municipale propria (Imu). 
Prot. N. 9485/2012 , Paragrafo 6 , Abitazione principale e relative pertinenze,  pagina 13 dice esattamente:
<citazione> Per gli immobili in questione, l'articolo 13, comma 10, del Dl 201 del 2011, riconosce una detrazione pari a 200 euro per il periodo durante il quale si protrae tale destinazione; inoltre, se l'unità immobiliare è adibita ad abitazione principale da più soggetti passivi, la detrazione spetta a ciascuno di essi in egual misura e proporzionalmente al periodo per il quale la destinazione stessa si verifica. <fine citazione> 
Premesso che sono definiti soggetti passivi :
 (1) il proprietario di fabbricati, aree fabbricabili e terreni a qualsiasi uso destinati; (2) il titolare del diritto reale di usufrutto, uso, abitazione, enfiteusi, superficie sugli stessi; (3) lex coniuge affidatario della casa coniugale; (4) il locatario per gli immobili, anche da costruire o in corso di costruzione, concessi in locazione finanziaria,   evidentemente qui esiste un problema interpretativo forse indotto da unerrata formulazione del testo sopra citato.
Se limmobile è adibito ad abitazione principale di due coniugi (ovvero più soggetti passivi), la detrazione di 200 spetta ad entrambi in egual misura (quindi in totale  400 ?). La circolare delle Finanze riserva lavverbio proporzionalmente, alla determinazione della quota temporale, nellarco del periodo dimposta, nella quale la destinazione (di prima casa con dimora abituale) si verifica.  
Un chiarimento / commento si rende necessario.
Cordiali saluti a tutti i partecipanti al forum, mi sono appena registrato.

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

Buongiorno  :Smile: 
E' vero che la circolare Mef dice ciò, ed infatti anch'io avevo delle perplessità al riguardo. Ma leggendo il testo di legge è stranamente tutto più chiaro rispetto alla circolare. Posto uno stralcio.
DL 201/2011 - art.13 c.10
"Dall'imposta dovuta per l'unita' immobiliare adibita ad abitazione principale del soggetto passivo e per le relative pertinenze, si detraggono, fino a concorrenza del suo ammontare, euro 200 rapportati al periodo dell'anno durante il quale si protrae tale destinazione; se l'unita' immobiliare e' adibita ad abitazione principale da piu' soggetti passivi, *la detrazione spetta a ciascuno di essi proporzionalmente* alla quota per la quale la destinazione medesima si verifica" 
Dunque se la mia quota di proprietà è del 75% e la quota di mio marito è del 25%, ma per entrambi l'abitazione è principale al 50%, la detrazione spetta ad entrambi nella misura di Euro 100 che si ottiene dal calcolo:
mia spettanza: Euro 200 x 50% = Euro 100
mio marito: Euro 200 x 50% = Euro 100 
Credo che il discorso fili abbastanza, ma attendiamo pareri più autorevoli  :Wink:

----------


## LucZan

Caso pratico: due fratelli sono entrambi proprietari al 50% di due appartamenti, ognuno dimora ed ha la residenza separata e quindi l'appartamento 1 è abitazione principale di un solo soggetto e l'appartamento 2 è abitazione principale dell'altro.
Ognuno inoltre ha un proprio nucleo familiare. 
In base alla lettera della norma poichè solo un soggetto alla volta destina ciascuna abitazione come principale, ciascuno ha diritto alla detrazione piena indipendentemente dalla quota di proprietà, in quanto l'altro comproprietario non la stà adibendo ad abitazione principale. 
La detrazione per l'abitazione principale non è condivisa sullo stesso immobile ma viene fatta valere su quote di proprieta di due immobili diversi. 
Io propenderei per la detrazione piena di 200 euro per ciascun fratello da scalare sull'imposta imu dovuta sulla propria quota di proprietà dell'immobile adibito ad abitazione principale (l'altro che non ci abita paga l'aliquota piena senza detrazione sulla propria quota di proprietà). 
Potrebbe filare ? Aspetto anch'io pareri più autorevoli

----------


## holiday

> credo che sia così anche se l'articolo come al solito è scritto con i piedi, e potrobbe far pensare come dice F&L che vada proporzionata alle quote di possesso!

  No, assolutamente: come per l'ICI si divide per teste.

----------


## Mork43

Purtroppo la confusione rimane... e , cosa più grave, tale confusione deriva non da uno articolo di giornale (per quanto autorevole) ma, addirittura, da documenti ufficiali delle finanze. 
Noto che il concetto di IMU è cambiato rispetto alla vecchia ICI (in alcuni post ho notato questa confusione per quanto riguarda la ripartizione delle quote). Da notare che la circolare esplicativa pubblicata dall'ADE dal titolo:  "IMU Come si applica limposta municipale propria per lanno 2012"
 (vedere pagina "CHI DEVE PAGARE LIMU: I SOGGETTI PASSIVI" ) precisa che tra i soggetti passivi ci sono anche " il locatario per gli immobili, anche da costruire o in corso di costruzione, concessi in locazione finanziaria". 
E' evidente che in questo caso non si può parlare di quote di proprietà. Rimango del parere che :
DL 201/2011 - art.13 c.10
"Dall'imposta dovuta per l'unita' immobiliare adibita ad abitazione principale del soggetto passivo e per le relative pertinenze, si detraggono, fino a concorrenza del suo ammontare, euro 200 rapportati al periodo dell'anno durante il quale si protrae tale destinazione; se l'unita' immobiliare e' adibita ad abitazione principale da piu' soggetti passivi, la detrazione spetta a ciascuno di essi proporzionalmente alla quota per la quale la destinazione medesima si verifica"  
 sia decisamente ambigua caso da seguire ..

----------


## nuvola

Mi aggancio a questo topic...  
Vorrei sapere se si calcola la detrazione per figli a carico nel caso in cui il figlio risieda in un'altro comune... anche se fiscalmente rimane a carico dei genitori...  :Confused:

----------


## alexc

la detrazione di 50 euro per il figlio si applicaq se questo "risiede anagraficamene" e "dimora abitualmente" nell'appartamento...
in questo caso quindi niente detrazione

----------

